# Speaker suggestions



## diyguru (Jan 12, 2012)

I am looking to purchase my first Home Theater system. I have already purchased a Panisonic Viera 60" plasma TV. I have decided on an Onkyo 809 receiver. The post here have given the SVS subs good reveiws, but which one do I need? I live in a rural area and the closest place for me to audition a speaker system would be at least 3 hours away. I am looking for some sugestions of a good speaker system that would be compatible with the equipment listed above. I am willing to spend as much as $1,000 on speakers not including the sub. Not ever having a home entertainment system I have no idea what good or bad sound is. I am going to have to trust the members of this forum to give me guidance. Audio stores have agendas the people on here usually do not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given your probably not able to audition speakers and subs very easily I highly recommend using a company that offers a full money back garentee -shipping like SVS, They make fantastic subs as well as speakers. They will also usually give you a discount if you buy a full package deal send them an email as they have great customer service. 

Have you checked out their website yet?

Personally the bigger sub you get the better but as with many of us money is not easy to come by so for a small to medium sized room the PB12 NSD is a great choice.


----------



## diyguru (Jan 12, 2012)

I was originally leaning toward SVS full line but only saw positive comments on their subs. Most people had other brand name speakers. I have looked at their website. They have different types of speakers SBS vs. SCS. Whats the difference and what would you recommend? I see bi-pole under the SCS what does that mean or should I even be worried about it? I am wanting a 5.1 even though the 809 will handle a 7.1 is this Ok? Which sub build would be the best Ported box, Ported cylinder, compact sealed? Sorry for all the questions but I truely have no clue how to pick this stuff out.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with Tony. In addition to SVS there are others who will allow you to audition their speakers in your home. 
A bipole speaker is usually placed in a surround position. They usually have multiple drivers facing different directions, typically a tweeter and mid-woofer/woofer on each side of the cabinet wired in phase. There are quite a number of variations on this style of speaker. Take a few minutes to peruse our GLOSSARY there is a lot of info there. Most people prefer a monopole or direct radiating speaker though there are many fans of bipole and dipole speakers. I would not worry too much about it.
The Onkyo 809 is a fine receiver and will handle just about anything you throw at it.
Do not be sorry about asking questions, that is the reason we are here.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

There are good options out there - however, this is one killer deal right now.
The Onkyo 809 can drive them
Boston VS series
http://search.vanns.com/sitesearch/search?q=boston+vs

The 240 for surrounds will put you over budget.

You can look at this for surrounds
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/548294255/boston-acoustics-soundware?s_c=site_search

You can look at the CS26 for surrounds
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...assic-II-Bookshelf-Speaker-Each-Cherry/1.html

Only a little over budget here - can use for surrounds
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Surround
Or here
http://emotiva.com/xrs41.shtm


----------

